# [Q] How to stream Android audio output to UPnp/Airplay/DLNA ... whatever



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## daviq (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Raphael,

Not to steal this thread or anything, but I've spent soooo much much time trying to figure this out as well. The closest I've come to a STABLE solution is Twonky's ability to stream music that's stored on my phone to my WDTV Live (DLNA), but that's not what I want. I've practically given up on this, so if any one out there knows anything, please help!!!


----------



## Arkun (Jan 2, 2013)

Check out ArkMC, it's DLNA certified client, can subscribe to YouTube channels, stream YouTube content to DLNA/UPnP devices, and has feature ""Send to external player" - allows to share current playback to other renderers.

ArkMC on xda


----------



## miljbee (Jan 4, 2013)

Before I switch to android, I was using an iPhone. and today, the only feature I really miss is airplay. I can't understand why google didn't yet implement a system wide streaming service.


----------



## noddymini (Jan 18, 2013)

AH HA!
after hours of searching I find I'm not the only one searching for this!!!
I too would love to have this function, I currently use the Last.fm app on my phone but would love to sream it to my upnp/dlna hifi, I used to use the xbmc last.fm addon but since last.fm made changes to their api it no longer works 
Still, I will keep searching and if I find a way I'll let you know, it seems such a simple idea, surely a missing link.
In the mean time you CAN share Soundcloud with a dlna device from your android, using skifta, its a bit limited but does work well..... no if only they would add a last.fm channel.

Cheers for listening

M.


----------



## c33v33 (Jan 26, 2013)

noddymini said:


> In the mean time you CAN share Soundcloud with a dlna device from your android, using skifta

Click to collapse



Been looking for this! I use Airplay on my iPhone, but sometimes my HP Touchpad is near.


----------



## Togno85 (Jan 26, 2013)

nai do no 





c33v33 said:


> Been looking for this! I use Airplay on my iPhone, but sometimes my HP Touchpad is near.

Click to collapse


----------



## therussman2002 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just wanted to add that I'm also looking for this. I want to send my Audible audiobook sound to some DLNA players (my squeezebox radios in every room). Audible doesn't support DLNA, so I need to redirect audio to some DLNA bridge app, A2DP style.


----------



## manuedit (Feb 7, 2013)

I also looked for this feature in my Android.


----------



## Bonzo (Feb 8, 2013)

I too have been testing app after app, looking for the same functionality.


----------



## trendspotter (Feb 10, 2013)

*Soundcloud via DLNA/UPnP*

First up an overview. [Update] It seems Eyecon and their Taglists app doesn't work any more.



> Eyecon
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Eyecon+Resources
> 
> Taglists by Eye-C
> ...

Click to collapse




Background: I have a friend who owns an Android tablet and currently plays via DLNA/UPnP music on his TV. What I know: he currently can only play his own MP3s from his home network and he found a solution to play Youtube videos.

My problem: I wanted to listen to artists on Soundcloud or Spotify the last time I visited him. It seems that for Soundcloud there is an solution according to what noddymini has posted already


			
				noddymini said:
			
		

> In the mean time you CAN share Soundcloud with a dlna device from your android, using *Skifta*

Click to collapse



I'm going to recommend that to him. I can't test it myself, that is why I hope you might take a look at it, as well. But besides Skifta I also found a possible solution today. I know I know. Signing up as a new user and the first post is about an app recommendation looks suspicious. But it isn't. Here is what I found with Google (google. com/search?q=Android+Soundcloud+DLNA) and (play.google .com/store/search?q=UPnP+OR+DLNA+soundcloud+&c=apps) today (besides these comments here) is this app named Eye-C Taglists created by Eyecon, via a news article written by Joe Sirianni on talkandroid .com. I'm not allowed to post links as a new user, so I'm quoting their article and the descriptions from the Google Play Store:



			
				talkandroid.com said:
			
		

> Stream Playlists Of Videos, Pictures And Music To DLNA Devices With Eye-C Taglists
> 
> At any point, just push play, and the feed comes to life – on your phone, TV, Apple TV (even from an Android phone), PC and more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[QUOTE="Eyecon" app on Google Play Store]
Eyecon - The only app that allows you to search, preview and stream videos, music and photos from local DLNA/UPnP media servers and the internet, send it to your networked TV, audio device or UPnP renderer for a shared experience! Eyecon turns your Android device into your home media manager remote control.
[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="Taglists by Eye-C" app on Google Play Store]
Eyecon - Called "automagical" by Gizmodo, Taglists™ lets you create and share playlists that mix free music, videos, and photos from multiple places, including Facebook, YouTube, Picasa, and SoundCloud.
- Create a Taglist by tagging songs, videos, and photos with the same hash-tag
- Share Taglists on Twitter and Facebook automatically, and let friends add to your playlist to build your own shared channel that others can watch on any computer
- Play Taglists on your Android phone or use Airplay or DLNA to play them on connected TV, A/V receivers, iPod docks, stereos, Apple TV and more.
Tech Specs (the geeky stuff) 
Eye-C plays on your Android phone with an OS Version higher than 2.1. It also plays on other screens and speakers using both Airplay and DLNA standards, which means it can play back on devices including A/V receivers from Pioneer, Denon, Yamaha, Sony and more, connected TVs from Samsung, LG, and Panasonic, set top boxes including WD (Western Digital) and Popcorn Hour, as well as Xbox 360 (with Windows Media Player enabled. Make sure it's on and THEN look for other players. When it works, give us 5 stars – this was hard!).
Note: Taglists now supports Airport Express on Android versions greater than 2.1. It doesn't work well on some Android tablets or some HTC Android phones (Eris and Hero) – we're working hard to correct this, and we expect improvements in the next few weeks.
[/QUOTE]



And there is an app called *"2Player"* by Robin Davies.



			
				2player said:
			
		

> The 2player Network Media Player is a full-featured Android media player for Windows home networks. "Play From" or "Play To" Windows 7 and Windows 8 computers, XBox 360s, as well as other network devices that support the Windows "Play From" and "Play To" protocols. Play music from your Windows 7 and 8 "My Music" collections directly on your phone; or play music on your phone on a DLNA® TV; or remotely from your media server to your Xbox 360! Music, video, and slideshows everywhere, where you want it, when you want it.
> Features:
> - Play content from built-in Windows 7 and Windows 8 media servers.
> - Play content from DLNA® and UPNP-AV® network media servers.
> ...

Click to collapse




And there is an app called *"Private Dancer"* from 'Apps by Ken'.



			
				Private Dancer said:
			
		

> Private Dancer is a UPnP Media Renderer for Android. It is designed to be used on a device attached to speakers and power. Unlike other UPnP Android applications, Private Dancer is designed for always-on (headless) use. It contains no flashy UI and its only purpose is to provide a rock-solid, dependable wireless audio service for your home network.
> What is a UPnP/DLNA Media Renderer?
> The name is awkward but Private Dancer essentially provides wireless speakers for your network. It relies on the UPnP* protocol to communicate with other devices on the network. Many devices support this protocol and there are many Android apps available that can be used to send audio to Private Dancer.
> What is meant by 'headless'?
> ...

Click to collapse





And there is an app called *"DK UPnP /DLNA Player Pro"* by JerryChen.



			
				DK UPnP /DLNA Player Pro said:
			
		

> DLNA / Upnp / Shoutcast / Aupeo / Mp3Tunes /Internet radio / Streaming
> With DK Dlna/Upnp Player not only can access music, videos, and images from your media server and listen to it on your Android phone, but also stream cloud music and internet radio to UPnP™/DLNA® media renderers.
> Features
> - Stream Music, Images and Video from UPnP™/DLNA® media server through AIR Music control to UPnP™/DLNA® media renderers or local play.
> ...

Click to collapse





And there is an app called *"BubbleUPnP"* by Bubblesoft.



			
				BubbleUPnP said:
			
		

> BubbleUPnP is a full featured UPnP/DLNA Control Point, UPnP Media Renderer and UPnP Media Server. Play easily your music, videos and images on your phone and devices on your network (DLNA TVs, XBMC, WMP, ...), from your external UPnP Media Servers. Play your phone/tablet media to those devices.
> Browse and play your local phone/tablet media from other devices (PS3, ...).
> BubbleUPnP can also be used as a standalone music player, even without any network connection.
> Free version has some limitations (see end of this description) that can be removed by purchasing the BubbleUPnP License app.
> ...

Click to collapse





And there is an app called *"MediaHouse-Pro UPnP / DLNA"* by DIWAKAR BHATIA.



			
				MediaHouse-Pro UPnP / DLNA said:
			
		

> Stream music, videos, movies and pictures from PC, NAS or any other device running UPnP/DLNA compliant media server.
> MediaHouse Pro powers your device i.e. phone, tablets or google TVs with the following capabilities:
> 1. Automatic scan of your home network over Ethernet or Wifi to identify PC, NAS or any other device running UPnP/DLNA media server.
> 2. Shows capabilities of the scanned servers by dividing them into two categories, one from which you can serve content i.e. called Play From and others to which you can play that content i.e. called Play To.
> ...

Click to collapse




And there is an app called *"aloba Player"* by aloba ag, Switzerland.



			
				aloba Player said:
			
		

> Ever dreamed about having a media player providing all the common features and cool other stuff as well? All packed together in a simple to use user interface?
> Well, then you should definitely give alobaPlayer a try and enjoy its features, such as:
> * Quick song-browsing
> * Amazingly simple organization of playlists
> ...

Click to collapse





Here is a video link from beet tv that I can't post as new member:
beet .tv /2011/02/new-1.html



			
				beet.tv said:
			
		

> With the rapid rise in tablet and smartphone adoption, a number of apps and tech tools have emerged that allow users to stream videos from their mobile devices back to the TV.
> 
> *They include Airplay, Skifta, Eyecon, Rovi and Snapstick. *For the rundown on how to stream your smartphone videos on your TV, check out this week's New Media Minute.

Click to collapse



Here is another video link that I can't post as new member:

tvroi .net /support/viewbody_video .php?code=data1&page=1&number=10&keyfield=&key=



			
				tvroi .net said:
			
		

> How to send AV contents in your smart phone to TV with TVroi after executing TVroiDMR in TVroi.
> 
> 1. Execute TVroiDMR in TVroi after downloading and installing Smartphone to TV app (TVroiDMR) in Top18 page of TVroi Market.
> 2. Execute DLNA application in your smart phone (Android phone or I-Phone)
> ...

Click to collapse




So it seems there are at least THREE app solutions for Android:
a) Skifta
b) Eyecon (as well as) Taglists by Eye-C
c) iMediaShare

I also just found the "PS3 Media Server"



			
				PS3 Media Server said:
			
		

> PS3 Media Server is a DLNA-compliant UPnP Media Server.
> Originally written to support the PlayStation 3, PS3 Media Server has been expanded to support a range of other media renderers, including smartphones, televisions, music players and more - all of which are listed on the right.
> Because it is written in Java, PS3 Media Server supports all major operating systems, with versions for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X.
> The program streams or transcodes many different media formats with little or no configuration.
> ...

Click to collapse




			
				dradovic said:
			
		

> SoundCloud for PS3 Media Server
> Hi all. I just wanted to announce that I've started to develop a SoundCloud plugin. It is called SoundCloud4PMS or SoundCloud4PS3
> I'm happy to announce the new version v0.3 which enables you to not only play your favorites but also to browse and listen SoundCloud in general.
> I'm happy to announce the new version v0.4 which adds support for browsing and listening Sets and incorporates a fix due to a change of the SoundCloud API.
> ...

Click to collapse



As said, I can't link to this stuff directly as a new user, just search for it. And as said I can't test it myself. Going to recommend it to my friend next weekend and I hope one of these solutions plays Soundclound quite well.


----------



## cdvddt (Feb 12, 2013)

Too bad.

With Taglists broken, there is no more solution to stream spotify / Soundcloud to Airplay !
I have found a thread on Android Support Forum :
productforums (dot) google.com/d/topic/mobile/emdh2ZccLRQ/discussion
(Since I cannot post URLs due to stupid anti-spam rules, please update the link above)

Please comment / add your voice to make it change.
Or should we ask to XDa developpers to work on this feature for alternatives firmwares ?


----------



## cébé (Feb 15, 2013)

I switched from Ipad2 to Nexus10 and I lost 50% of my tablet use! No (good, neither average) app for making music and *no airplay*. I tried everything but it's clearly impossible to stream audio output on android.

Google does nothing to support airplay and developers say that this is currently impossible because of Android software limitations. Pathetic.

There is only Cyanogen which can save us one day


----------



## chrisss87 (Feb 15, 2013)

as far as I know, streaming overall system sound linke Bluetooth is not possible on iphone. But more apps do: Spotify for iOS has airplay integrated


----------



## nolimit78 (Feb 16, 2013)

Android can do it but not without help. Vanilla builds (cm) just don't seem to have the native support that HTC and Samsung have. Both of which have native UPnP built-in


----------



## chfauc (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm currently using deezer, and 'd like to be able to stream the audio to a Raspberry Pi (airplay, upnp, whatever), but didn't find any possibilities 

tx


----------



## TobyW (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd love to be able to stream the audio from my Netflix via Airplay. I don't want to have to buy a Miracast box.


----------



## djbijo (Mar 13, 2013)

I also wish one day it is possible to stream to apple TV or Samsung smart TV
let's start with a decent android dock to play music with a remotw


----------



## Kevf (Mar 21, 2013)

So I'm not the only one!

Currently I'm using Bubble  UPnP to select and play music on my popcorn hour. But I'm looking for a way to stream all media-output to a dlna supported/wifi device. (for youtube, grooveshark and spotify)


----------



## schubi82 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kevf said:


> So I'm not the only one!
> 
> Currently I'm using Bubble  UPnP to select and play music on my popcorn hour. But I'm looking for a way to stream all media-output to a dlna supported/wifi device. (for youtube, grooveshark and spotify)

Click to collapse



I'm also searching for it. For Youtube you could use TwonkyBeam, but this is not possible for only-audio-receivers.


----------



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## Batou069 (Mar 24, 2013)

I also wanted to know if there is a possibility to stream music from my phone (Google music play) to my PC like airplay? 
Before buying expensive Bluetooth speakers I'd consider the airplay option 

Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## joshuata (Mar 27, 2013)

One solution that would work is to implement the pulse audio system into android. Pulse naively allows transparent network streaming, and it would even be possible to set application specific rules for streaming. If this could be combined with an automation app such as tasker, it would be possible to set the playback target based on active app, location, etc... 
The link below directs to the blog of Arun Raghavan who had already ported pulse audio to the Galaxy Nexus. Perhaps if enough people requested this feature in a ROM such as Cyanogenmod, support would be expanded. 

 arunraghavan(dot)net/2012/01/pulseaudio-vs-audioflinger-fight/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## evilspoons (Apr 7, 2013)

Add another one to the list. I used to play my iPod touch with my Airport Express all the time but I have no solution for sending audio from the Rdio App on my Nexus 4 or Nexus 7 to my stereo(s). Hopefully someone sorts something out eventually!


----------



## Jackie78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

has anybody ever requested this to Google? I wonder why they don't implement it.

In the meanwhile, which app works best for streaming music using XBMC for Android to DLNA receivers? I can set XBMC as a UPNP server, but I have to use my receiver to control it, but instead, I want to use XBMC on my Android tablet to select songs actually. Why is this not possible?


----------



## schubi82 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jackie78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> has anybody ever requested this to Google? I wonder why they don't implement it.
> 
> In the meanwhile, which app works best for streaming music using XBMC for Android to DLNA receivers? I can set XBMC as a UPNP server, but I have to use my receiver to control it, but instead, I want to use XBMC on my Android tablet to select songs actually. Why is this not possible?

Click to collapse



Try BubbleUPNP for streaming music to/from any DLNA device! For Videos/Youtube I prefer iMediaShare.


----------



## Haldi4803 (Apr 15, 2013)

Jackie78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> has anybody ever requested this to Google? I wonder why they don't implement it.
> 
> In the meanwhile, which app works best for streaming music using XBMC for Android to DLNA receivers? I can set XBMC as a UPNP server, but I have to use my receiver to control it, but instead, I want to use XBMC on my Android tablet to select songs actually. Why is this not possible?

Click to collapse



Because of copyright issues ? What else... -.-  Just imagine playing all your DMR secured songs over Wifi!


IMHO BubbleUpnp + Semper video Links does kinda fine for Youtube.

i think the XBMC android app is bugged whats DLNA, cant stream to/from my smartphone running 12.1 or 13 apk


----------



## ergosteur (Apr 22, 2013)

Been looking for this too... I'd be happy with an app that allows you to just pick your source and stream it to AirPlay/AirPort Express or a UPnP device. I often use TuneIn radio on iOS to stream internet radio to my Yamaha receiver or AirPort.

Closest I've found is Honey Player, it has streaming radio and AirPlay, but I can't find the stations I want to listen to in the list they have.


----------



## c-stam (Apr 22, 2013)

Batou069 said:


> I also wanted to know if there is a possibility to stream music from my phone (Google music play) to my PC like airplay?
> Before buying expensive Bluetooth speakers I'd consider the airplay option
> 
> Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Bubble UPNP has the ability to play your Google Play Music files from the cloud to a DLNA device, like a PS3, Xbox, or any DLNA client.  Very handy for showing off to your friends when they brag about their airplay:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...vbS5idWJibGVzb2Z0LmFuZHJvaWQuYnViYmxldXBucCJd 

I use iMediaShare for streaming all other local files and youtube videos:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...lt#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5iaWFub3IuYW1zIl0.


----------



## xopah (Apr 24, 2013)

Another one to the list. 
I'we been looking for this fot months!
With a raspberryPI or a airport lying around that fits perfect as a reciever I want my android to stream direct to that over wifi when I get home through the door. 
In my opinion UPnP is not an option as Spotify is the thing that is interesting for me.

Please, is there at least any progress on this topic for us?


----------



## moneycow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Can I use wifi just like BT to sent sound to other devices on same network ?*

*RE: Can I use wifi just like BT to sent sound to other devices on same network ? *


I have a Mini PC that does not have a blue tooth built in and  it also does not have any form of audio out connection to external sound system.

Buying a  HDMI sound splitter to get an audio connection out would be costly.

Since I already have a android mobile phone. And my MINI PC is also running on android.

I want to make use of wifi  to send movie sounds to my handphone and I use a 3.5mm audio plug to connect it to my home amplifier.

can someone advise me how this can be done via wifi ?

Both device sharing same wifi network 

Please advise if its possibl;e if it is , how to ? 

many Thanks to all of  you out there 

I heard about DLNA and UPNP thing but i don't quite understand how to utilise  them. 
BUT I know my Mini PC and my mobile phone is DLNA  compliant. 

Thanks again


----------



## toerpa (May 2, 2013)

The closest thing to an answer was from this guy. But I hope he has developed any programs yet.. If any of you could ask him that would be great!

stackoverflow.com/questions/14495644/how-to-capture-output-stream-of-audio-in-android



> I got this working, with some help, and only partially.
> 
> I started off with the code at emeadev.blogspot.com/2009/09/raw-audio-manipulation-in-android.html, changed File's streams to Socket's streams, and changed the isAvailable() to if(inputStream.read(byteArray) != -1).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## donverse (May 7, 2013)

Ok guys, I'm with you on this one. I want to stream Spotify from my PC or Android and be able to control it with either one of my devices. How can it be so diffcult? There are far more impressive solutions out there. Maybe Google is coming up with a long rumored multi room system this I/O?
That'd be great. I just cannot understand how there is no ****ing solution to this SIMPLE problem it drives me so crazy, it just feels like 15 years ago, that I have to connect my stereo via AUX cable to my computer or smartphone.
I am going insane.


----------



## juicejuice (May 8, 2013)

Maybe this will come with Key Lime Pie?? but it is a big omission at this stage. All I am personally looking to do is send music to some speakers without having to run cables all over the place.


----------



## Pjuuti (May 9, 2013)

How about Airplay on Android AOA Service software can be found from Play store.
I'm new user so I cannot post direct link.

Does it's job on S3 and streams all audio to Raspberry Pi.


----------



## MarceFX (May 10, 2013)

Pjuuti said:


> How about Airplay on Android AOA Service software can be found from Play store.
> I'm new user so I cannot post direct link.
> 
> Does it's job on S3 and streams all audio to Raspberry Pi.

Click to collapse



I looks like it's what we need. I'll give it a try  Thanks


----------



## schubi82 (May 12, 2013)

Pjuuti said:


> How about Airplay on Android AOA Service software can be found from Play store.
> I'm new user so I cannot post direct link.
> 
> Does it's job on S3 and streams all audio to Raspberry Pi.

Click to collapse



Sounds good if you have a rooted device... Unfortunately I don't have one and the reviews aren't very good. Maybe I root my device if there are more good ratings...


----------



## therussman2002 (May 13, 2013)

Pjuuti said:


> How about Airplay on Android AOA Service software can be found from Play store.
> I'm new user so I cannot post direct link.
> 
> Does it's job on S3 and streams all audio to Raspberry Pi.

Click to collapse



Perfect, thread over. Thanks!

EDIT: This worked for me because I was using a software solution that could be DLNA or Airplay. This works for Airplay (Shairport-4w software), but it didn't see my DLNA players (SqueezeLite).


----------



## funtax (May 13, 2013)

*AirAudio*

Have a look at "*AirAudio*" on the play-market.
It can stream every audio of your Android via AirPlay.

It seems to be more stable and looks much more better than AOA.

You can also test it for free.


----------



## Pjuuti (May 13, 2013)

funtax said:


> Have a look at "*AirAudio*" on the play-market.
> It can stream every audio of your Android via AirPlay.
> 
> It seems to be more stable and looks much more better than AOA.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tested AirAudio before AOA and it is better looking but it isn't working on my S3 or Acer Iconia tablet.
But every phone/tablet is different and usually on different rom or kernel so everyone chooses what's working for them.
Good thing you brought up the alternative :good:. Both are free to test. AOA has 15min refund option.

AirAudio caused bootloop on my S3 if I add audio-extension, so I had to factoryreset and install rom again. AOA won't change anything permanetly so it's safer I think.


----------



## jaydee 77 (May 14, 2013)

AirAudio isnt working with my S3 also. I'll try Airplay on Android AOA Service.


----------



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## schubi82 (May 14, 2013)

Both applications won't work with DLNA (until yet) right?


----------



## funtax (May 14, 2013)

schubi82 said:


> Both applications won't work with DLNA (until yet) right?

Click to collapse



No, none of them. But it's planned for AirAudio (in description).


----------



## Zereus (May 14, 2013)

both apps doesn't work with my Gnex + XBMC 11(Win8)

i hope dlna comes soon. airplay is crap running on android phones.


----------



## jaydee 77 (May 17, 2013)

jaydee 77 said:


> AirAudio isnt working with my S3 also. I'll try Airplay on Android AOA Service.

Click to collapse



Airplay on Android AOA Service isnt working with my S3. No audio output on my receiver. But changing the volume has worked.
Thanks google for 15min refund.


----------



## MarceFX (May 17, 2013)

jaydee 77 said:


> Airplay on Android AOA Service isnt working with my S3. No audio output on my receiver. But changing the volume has worked.
> Thanks google for 15min refund.

Click to collapse



Same thing here. I couldn't do any more testing because of the 15 min window I had :-/


----------



## JoeD84 (May 19, 2013)

AirAudio crashes my xbmc. 

I'm sceptical about AOA. 


System Audio over Upnp would be great!


----------



## MarceFX (May 19, 2013)

JoeD84 said:


> AirAudio crashes my xbmc.
> 
> I'm sceptical about AOA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tested the last beta version of AirAudio (developer emailed it to me). It's a little more stable but it won't work on my Minix NEO X5. It does work on a Nexus 4, though. The problem is the lag I get is too big. This is what the dev told me about that:



> It lies in the nature of the AirPlay-technology that their is a delay of 1-2s.
> 
> Software which produces the audio/video itself can handle this by also delaying the video or local playback.
> The receiver "tells" how long the delay is and then the sender can correct it's local playback.

Click to collapse



Just in case you ant to test it:

https://mega.co.nz/#!N9hEnBQK!D2bNuQO_RmIKds7SKoYkzhwZOvlRVtBFML_75TViHT4


----------



## Mister_dee (May 22, 2013)

*Unified Remote*

I currently use Unified Remote do this in order to play from Spotify on my Android Galaxy Note 2 to my HiFi:

I have a PC wirelessly connected to my network running the Spoify client and the Unified Remote Server application
The PC is then connected to my amp and speakers. 
I then run the Unified Remote app on my Note.

You then use the Spotify Remote in Unified Remote to control the Spotify application on your PC. You can play your playlists, search for artists, albums and tracks.

Not perfect as you cant directly use the Spotify app but it works really well. The sound quality is top notch especially using an optical out. I have a small headless acer nettop sitting on top of my amp. When I want to use it I just turn the nettop and the amp, wait a few seconds then I'm in business. When I've finished listening I stop the track on my Note and turn off the amp. The nettop goes to sleep after 10 mins ready to start up quickly the next time I want to use it.

Unified Remote is on the play store. You can get the server app from the website: unifiedremote.com

I admit, Airplay would still be better!


----------



## GOBluth (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have a marantz mcr603 stereo that has airplay and is dnla enabled i can stream music from my nexus 7 to it by bubble unpn and other apps but i cant send any music from the google music app that has 30gb of music stored in the cloud. The only music i can sent is tracks saved on the N7.

Does anyone know if AirAudio or Airplay on Android will let me send music from the google music app that isnt stored locally on the device to the stereo.

Thanks


----------



## sirs2k (May 24, 2013)

I'm really tempted to try AirAudio but I'm afraid of the bootloops. It's even mentioned on the app description in play store.
The solution would be to either factory reset or to ADB shell

I have an S3 I9300.
Will it be supported now after the recent update (21 of May)? Doesn't say which devices are supported which is rather stupid


----------



## jaydee 77 (May 24, 2013)

sirs2k said:


> I'm really tempted to try AirAudio but I'm afraid of the bootloops. It's even mentioned on the app description in play store.
> The solution would be to either factory reset or to ADB shell
> 
> I have an S3 I9300.
> Will it be supported now after the recent update (21 of May)? Doesn't say which devices are supported which is rather stupid

Click to collapse



AirAudio works with the S3 since Version 1.1.0. I did not have any bootloops. I did not buy the full version (in app buy, so no refund), sound quality was a bit lousy. It should be better in full version, which costs 5€ (5$?).


----------



## elpy909 (May 25, 2013)

GOBluth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a marantz mcr603 stereo that has airplay and is dnla enabled i can stream music from my nexus 7 to it by bubble unpn and other apps but i cant send any music from the google music app that has 30gb of music stored in the cloud. The only music i can sent is tracks saved on the N7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that's possible. In fact it's the goal of those apps.


----------



## uffjohn (May 26, 2013)

jaydee 77 said:


> AirAudio works with the S3 since Version 1.1.0. I did not have any bootloops. I did not buy the full version (in app buy, so no refund), sound quality was a bit lousy. It should be better in full version, which costs 5€ (5$?).

Click to collapse



I have tested AirAudio on my S3 running Android Revolution HD (rooted). Can stream audio to my Apple TV with very little delay  

The free version has some kind of regular volume distortion every few seconds, however upgrading to the pro version removed this, the sound is now very good with no noticeable loss of fidelity.

In conclusion, I think I have found a keeper! Now I just need a display mirroring solution that works


----------



## schubi82 (May 27, 2013)

elpy909 said:


> Yes, that's possible. In fact it's the goal of those apps.

Click to collapse



As far as I know it isn't, because DLNA is not supported until now!


----------



## jaydee 77 (May 27, 2013)

schubi82 said:


> As far as I know it isn't, because DLNA is not supported until now!

Click to collapse



Sure it can. The receiver needs airplay at the moment because DLNA support come later (maybe). If your receiver supports airplay AirAudio streams almost all audio output from any app on your handheld.

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




jaydee 77 said:


> AirAudio works with the S3 since Version 1.1.0. I did not have any bootloops. I did not buy the full version (in app buy, so no refund), sound quality was a bit lousy. It should be better in full version, which costs 5€ (5$?).

Click to collapse



Also testet AirAudio on my Note 10.1 (Android 4.1.2) it also works, on my S2 (Android 4.0.3) it doesn't work. The system audio extension wont install.

I consider to buy the app.


----------



## funtax (May 27, 2013)

sirs2k said:


> I have an S3 I9300.
> Will it be supported now after the recent update (21 of May)? Doesn't say which devices are supported which is rather stupid

Click to collapse



Hello sirs2k,

it's impossible to says which devices are working and which one not.
There are more than 2.800 different Android-models on the market and several hundred custom roms they can run with.

It's a very very hard job to get the audio out off an android-device and in general it's impossible.
AirAudio delivers a custom audio-driver and sometimes that driver is incompatible with an S3 CM10.1 but runs on an S3 with stock ROM.

Also the difference between europe/asian/american devices is not trivial.

Because of all those variables, AirAudio has to do a realtime-compatibility-check at the moment the user tries to active the "system-audio"-mode.
In the very very rare case that compatibility-check crashes (some devices are a bit too sensible), it can happen that the device hangs on booting (which can be solved via ADB).


AirAudio version 2.0 is at the beginning of development and should have a new way of getting the system-audio, without the risk of crashing the device and a very wider range of supported devices.


Yours sincerely,
Martin


----------



## sirs2k (May 28, 2013)

funtax said:


> Hello sirs2k,
> 
> it's impossible to says which devices are working and which one not.
> There are more than 2.800 different Android-models on the market and several hundred custom roms they can run with.
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Martin,

Appreciate your explanation. I take it you're the or one of the developers of AirAudio.
I do apologize for saying the word stupid, it is perhaps too harsh. What I was trying to explain is that there is too much of a risk for me to try a new app which gets some phones into bootloops and the only way to get out of that is by ADB.
I have never used ADB and don't think I'll ever understand it.
So I hope you understand that there is a lot at risk for the average joe trying to try your app.
I've seen many apps mentioning the most common supported phones at the end of their descriptions or on their website. However, sorry if I offended you.

Meanwhile, I have a question.
I stream everything to my PC which is connected to everything in my home theatre, which PC software would you recommend that would best receive the audio from my phone using  AirAudio?

Edit:
Nevermind, I tried it with Shairport4w and it's working great, however it disconnected after about 4 minutes, have you put an auto cutoff because its a demo?

Thanks


----------



## jaydee 77 (May 28, 2013)

sirs2k said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Appreciate your explanation. I take it you're the or one of the developers of AirAudio.
> I do apologize for saying the word stupid, it is perhaps too harsh. What I was trying to explain is that there is too much of a risk for me to try a new app which gets some phones into bootloops and the only way to get out of that is by ADB.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try XBMC.
http://xbmc.org/


----------



## funtax (May 28, 2013)

sirs2k said:


> Nevermind, I tried it with Shairport4w and it's working great, however it disconnected after about 4 minutes, have you put an auto cutoff because its a demo?

Click to collapse



Hey sirs2k,

my absolutly favorite is "Airfoil Speakers" because it implements the Airplay-protocol perfectly.

EVERY other software-receiver (doesn't matter if for Android, PC or Mac) is a child of the so called "Shairport"-project and those are not well implemented.

So it normally does not matter if you use Shairport4w or XBMC and so on.

Kind regards & thanks for your feedback,
Martin


----------



## sirs2k (May 28, 2013)

Hey Martin, I'm trying airfoil now. At first, AirAudio wasn't detecting Airfoil speakers running on PC, then somehow it was detecting it but unfortunately every time I connect to it from AirAudio it crashes the speaker interface on my PC...
Very weird.

Edit, again, nevermind mate, re-installed it it it's working fine now 

A few more tests and probably buying.
Cheers


----------



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## funtax (May 28, 2013)

sirs2k said:


> Hey Martin, I'm trying airfoil now. At first, AirAudio wasn't detecting Airfoil speakers running on PC, then somehow it was detecting it but unfortunately every time I connect to it from AirAudio it crashes the speaker interface on my PC...
> Very weirda

Click to collapse



That your speaker-interface is crashing due to Airfoil is unknown to me, maybe you find some informations about that at the Airfoil website.

The problem with the not detected Airfoil speakers is this:

The Airplay-technology (also your wireless printers etc.) uses a service namend "Bonjour" (aka mdnsresponder, dnssd, avahi).
A hardware airport-express from Apple is implementing that service correctly and you will always find it in your network when it's connected.

Many software-imlementations like Shairport4w, Airfoil etc. fall into something like a "sleep-mode" after some time and forget to yell "hey, I'm here".
You might just restart Airfoil or simply rename the Airfoil speakers (and click the x in the settings-dialog) so they publish themself again.

The funny thing: If you are e.g. using shairport4w AND airfoil-speakers, both are in sleep-mode after some time and both are then again visible if you change the name of just 1 application - so it also might be a windows thing.


Cheers & kind regards,
Martin


----------



## drwhat99 (Jun 9, 2013)

*PC solution to this problem.*

me too


----------



## Fureeze (Jun 24, 2013)

Can anyone confirm if this works on i9100 running cm10.1? I don't have any AirPlay receivers to test with at the moment, and I don't wanna get stuck in bootloops later on (not really familiar with calling commands etc....).


----------



## miljbee (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello martin,

I just found airaudio by reading this thread.

Congratulation for making it ! For me this is THE feature that android was missing, and I am pretty sure you will get nice reviews for that.

I haven't tried it, yet (but I will as soon as I am back home)

I have 2 suggestions :
1 - AirPlay might seem great, But I don't think you should focus on it. There are probably other more open ways to stream audio, like UPNP. You will have more success if your app can stream the audio to any upnp capable receiver.
2 - Release a tasker plugin ! I am a huge fan of tasker, and It would be awesome if tasker could activate the streaming and also be aware of the streaming status (enable/disabled/playing, paused, ...)

Once again, congratulation for this great app.


----------



## Mosiaa (Jul 3, 2013)

*estessal befo*

Hi,

Maybe you will be interested in testing out beta version of AirPlay & DLNA media streamer for Android. It beams media content (photos, music and videos) from Android phone/tablet to Apple TV, Airport Express, Airplay enabled devices and to receivers with DLNA support. 

We have it uploaded as a beta on google play store, so if you are interested just let us know your email and we will send you the link!


----------



## Andehh (Jul 8, 2013)

I came here as another Android fan trying to stream Spotify to my AV Receiver via DLNA... very frustrating we don't have an equivalent to Apples Airplay!!

guys, add your support to get this added to Spotify....

http://community.spotify.com/t5/Spotify-Ideas/DLNA-support-in-Spotify/idi-p/3523


----------



## schubi82 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mosiaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe you will be interested in testing out beta version of AirPlay & DLNA media streamer for Android. It beams media content (photos, music and videos) from Android phone/tablet to Apple TV, Airport Express, Airplay enabled devices and to receivers with DLNA support.
> 
> We have it uploaded as a beta on google play store, so if you are interested just let us know your email and we will send you the link!

Click to collapse



But this is not for system/Youtube audio, right?


----------



## Mosiaa (Jul 9, 2013)

schubi82 said:


> But this is not for system/Youtube audio, right?

Click to collapse



the app has support for YouTube and it streams audio to Airfoil speakers, Shairport4w and Shairport on Linux


----------



## LuffarJoh (Jul 10, 2013)

Mosiaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe you will be interested in testing out beta version of AirPlay & DLNA media streamer for Android. It beams media content (photos, music and videos) from Android phone/tablet to Apple TV, Airport Express, Airplay enabled devices and to receivers with DLNA support.
> 
> We have it uploaded as a beta on google play store, so if you are interested just let us know your email and we will send you the link!

Click to collapse



Hi, 

I would like to participate in your beta testing if possible. I have an GT-I9500 where the current AirAudio app crashed when trying to connect to a XBMC-host. I sent you a report. I also have Denon receiver and a Samsung Smart TV that both are able to receive UPnP. The Denon is also able to receive AirPlay. Let me know if you want me to test anything.

edit: Got it workign with my Denon receiver! Successfully streamed Spotify to the receiver through AirPlay. There was just one issue, the sound was also played on the phones' speakers. :/ 

This is a great product! Buy the Pro license to support the developer.


----------



## schubi82 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mosiaa said:


> the app has support for YouTube and it streams audio to Airfoil speakers, Shairport4w and Shairport on Linux

Click to collapse



Thanks, but useless for me... I have to stream the system/Youtube sound to a DLNA audio receiver.


----------



## Mosiaa (Jul 10, 2013)

LuffarJoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to participate in your beta testing if possible. I have an GT-I9500 where the current AirAudio app crashed when trying to connect to a XBMC-host. I sent you a report. I also have Denon receiver and a Samsung Smart TV that both are able to receive UPnP. The Denon is also able to receive AirPlay. Let me know if you want me to test anything.

Click to collapse



Hi, that's great! If you can send me your gmail address, I will add you to our Beta Testing Google Group and send you the download link.


----------



## brettcoxx (Jul 16, 2013)

Mosiaa said:


> Hi, that's great! If you can send me your gmail address, I will add you to our Beta Testing Google Group and send you the download link.

Click to collapse



Hi. I would also love to be beta-tester for this. I have a gt-i9505 device.

Regards


----------



## Mosiaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Mosiaa said:


> Hi, that's great! If you can send me your gmail address, I will add you to our Beta Testing Google Group and send you the download link.

Click to collapse



Sounds great! If you can give me you gmail account, I will add you to our Google Group and send you all the details.


----------



## rvonder (Jul 16, 2013)

I know this is slightly off-topic, but since we're all into uPnP/DLNA here:  Has anyone ever seen a simple DLNA audio renderer add-on product for a receiver that doesn't have one built in?  I have a top-of-the-line Pioneer Elite receiver that predates the broader acceptance of DLNA.  I've searched, but haven't found anything.  I suppose I could buy something like a Sony media player that supports DLNA, but that seems like overkill when all I really need is a headless audio renderer.

My Panasonic VT50 TV can serve as a controller and/or renderer, feeding audio to the receiver via optical.  But many times, I simply want to play music - so going through all the effort to setup the TV to do this is a pain.  Also, I'd prefer not to run a 65" plasma energy hog when I'm just listening to music (often not even in the same room), controlled by my Android phone.  Thanks!


----------



## schubi82 (Jul 17, 2013)

rvonder said:


> I know this is slightly off-topic, but since we're all into uPnP/DLNA here:  Has anyone ever seen a simple DLNA audio renderer add-on product for a receiver that doesn't have one built in?  I have a top-of-the-line Pioneer Elite receiver that predates the broader acceptance of DLNA.  I've searched, but haven't found anything.  I suppose I could buy something like a Sony media player that supports DLNA, but that seems like overkill when all I really need is a headless audio renderer.
> 
> My Panasonic VT50 TV can serve as a controller and/or renderer, feeding audio to the receiver via optical.  But many times, I simply want to play music - so going through all the effort to setup the TV to do this is a pain.  Also, I'd prefer not to run a 65" plasma energy hog when I'm just listening to music (often not even in the same room), controlled by my Android phone.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



The Fritz!WLAN Repeater N/G has got an integrated DLNA receiver (newest firmware) and optical/analog audio out. You also can stream the WHOLE sound of a windows PC to this receiver via WLAN.


----------



## joalin (Jul 24, 2013)

*Great app!!!*

i just wanna thank martin for his great app!

I've tried a bunch of upnp/dlna/airplay apps before, but this is the first I got it working with. works like a charme!


----------



## ynksbsbll2 (Jul 28, 2013)

The most recent update seems to have fixed AirAudio freezing the new Nexus 7 on Android 4.3, but there's a lot of crackling during playback now that isn't there on Android 4.2.2 with my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## zenzan007 (Aug 3, 2013)

*AirAudio but requires Root*

Hey folks, I've just been playing with this. 

I've got it working using *AirAudio*
_Not allowed to post links ... so google it_
Free but there is a license option for £4.22 that gets rid of Nag Messages and some Audio Beeps. 

I'm using a Rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 playing Spotify and streaming the Audio to an HTPC running XBMC with AirPlay enabled. 

Quality is great, there is a 4 second delay on my setup. But it's worth it in my opinion. I can now walk around the house listening to music and control it from my phone in my pocket. A great step towards getting distributed wireless music in your house without being tied to specific hardware. 

Next step will be to hook up a Raspberry Pi running RaspBMC to an amp and some speakers so that I've got a more mobile option. 
If I setup an AdHoc network I could install it into my car which would be pretty cool I think. 
A Solar panel and a jerrycan and I'd have a great wireless Ghetto Blaster. 

Going to be a fun filled weekend.


----------



## jasaero (Aug 17, 2013)

An app called AirTunes has worked a bit better on my TMo Note 2 than AirAudio had seemed to.  Airplay only and still need root, but it seems more straight forward in general without the system and mic option confusion.  Since this is still some root only system your milage may vary, but it's also free and just kills the stream every 10 minutes or so until you pay.  Can just restart real easy until you feel its working well enough to pay.  Seems solid since I paid though.


----------



## liamhere (Sep 10, 2013)

here is the link for the beta test ...more testers and the faster things can move i hope "NO ROOT NEEDED"

link is ok IMO as its still free to beta test and not a pay app....yet

works great with my samsung E650 & E750 sound boxes

http://streambels.com

i am testing it now....just want it to work with deezer and tunein and all my prayers will be answered


----------



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## larsn84 (Dec 3, 2013)

zenzan007 said:


> Hey folks, I've just been playing with this.
> 
> I've got it working using *AirAudio*
> _Not allowed to post links ... so google it_
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been trying to get this to work, but AirAudio says it cant find any devices 

I've got Zeroconf, HTTP, Airplay enabled, but still no luck. How did you do it?

Tried to connect it to my pc running XBMC as well, still no luck.

EDIT: I can get Streambells to work, but Airaudio still doesnt find any airplay-enabled devices. And I really like to use Airaudio as i have root and like to stream system audio for use with spotify. AOA doesnt work either... 

btw - Im running ARHD ROM on HTC One (4.4 kit kat, Sense 5.5)


----------



## ancira (Dec 4, 2013)

*Air Audio and AirStream*

I've been using AirAudio and AirStream for Airplay. IDK what it is, but sometimes they work and sometimes they dont. It seems kind of random.


----------



## jensmachine (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm using Airaudio for phone to phone,  and SoundWire (on play store)  to stream from PC to phone.. Works fine for Windows, Linux, and raspberry pi

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasenbein1966 (Dec 6, 2013)

AirStream is the clearly better app than Air Audio - more functionality (also Tasker integration), much better looks etc.

I use it with no problems on a Nexus 7 (2013, Android 4.3) and a Tablet Z with Android 4.1.2, streaming to Shairport on a Raspberry Pi (RaspyFi distribution, USB sound card).

I tested some apps (e.g. AOA) to play videos and stream only the audio over airplay, but no chance to synchronize video and audio... does someone have a secret tip how to achieve this??


----------



## cruton (Dec 8, 2013)

If we're putting out feedback on AirAudio I've got a couple things I'd like to see.

1.  Streaming over the local network.  I'm using a crazy setup on a T-Mobile Springboard where I run Linux through Linux Deploy on it which runs AirShair in order to use the usb audio out.  The problem is that if I'm out of range of a router then AirAudio dies because it requires wifi.

2.  Automatically reconnecting to a specific receiver on startup.


----------



## nadavar (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been looking for a solution for a long time on how to transfer music from a streaming service on my android to my xbmc.
I almost bought bluetooth audio reciever, but then decided to try airaudio and airstream one more time after I had a pretty bad experience a few months ago.
I tried the trial of both and then went to purchase airstream.
Airaudio had a few disconnects from xbmc and it seemed to skip more. airstream has a nicer UI but a little less features, but also skips a little when screen is off (might be due to kernel lowering max cpu freq...).

Overall I'm pretty pleased with Airstream and would be completely pleased if the skips were fixed.

Tried it on nexus 4 and 7 2012, both on Kitkat


----------



## dedors (Dec 21, 2013)

Still no same method for targeting DNLA renderer?


----------



## phillipssat (Dec 24, 2013)

dedors said:


> Still no same method for targeting DNLA renderer?

Click to collapse



I also wait for a apple-free solution... DLNA.....

I would like to hear music from TuneIn-App on my AV-Receiver (it has no Airplay).......


----------



## hasenbein1966 (Dec 24, 2013)

Raspberry Pi with Raspyfi + USB sound card, install Shairport on it, then AirAudio app on rooted phone - voila, all sounds of the phone on your receiver.


----------



## kentoe (Dec 27, 2013)

Using Air Audio with a Raspberry Pi I got for christmas running Raspbmc on it. LOVE IT.

Had to pay for the premium but it's totally worth it, every cent.

Was funny to find the thread of people looking for the exact same thing, months ago haha. Thanks for everyones input over the time.


----------



## gbc1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Any alternatives?*

Any alternatives for non-rooted devices? I would like to channel ALL of the audio playing on my LG G2 to a DLNA/airplay speaker . That way I can stream spotify, youtube, etc.


----------



## Fric (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello, 

I am also using airaudio and it is great! 

Rooted bq aquaris 5


----------



## hasenbein1966 (Dec 29, 2013)

gbc1989 said:


> Any alternatives for non-rooted devices? I would like to channel ALL of the audio playing on my LG G2 to a DLNA/airplay speaker . That way I can stream spotify, youtube, etc.

Click to collapse



Only possible on rooted devices.


----------



## thomen00 (Jan 10, 2014)

donverse said:


> Ok guys, I'm with you on this one. I want to stream Spotify from my PC or Android and be able to control it with either one of my devices. How can it be so diffcult? There are far more impressive solutions out there. Maybe Google is coming up with a long rumored multi room system this I/O?
> That'd be great. I just cannot understand how there is no ****ing solution to this SIMPLE problem it drives me so crazy, it just feels like 15 years ago, that I have to connect my stereo via AUX cable to my computer or smartphone.
> I am going insane.

Click to collapse



From a PC this can be done utilizing Jamcast (turns audio output to a DLNA stream) and Spotimote for Android. But this means controlling Spotify running on a PC with your phone while streaming to a DLNA receiver. Don't get me wrong, it works great and is what I currently use but would like to stream Spotify from my phone and cut out the PC portion.


----------



## freeekbert (Jan 15, 2014)

Why don't you guys without an AirPlay/DLNA capable receiver just get a simple bluetooth receiver and connect your phone via A2DP with SBC or a similar protocol like aptX (if supported by your phone)? It's wireless as well and free.


----------



## hasenbein1966 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, why? Think a bit and try to find out yourself!


----------



## freeekbert (Jan 15, 2014)

Tell me, I'm curious.


----------



## hasenbein1966 (Jan 15, 2014)

You have no idea? Keep on pondering...


----------



## schubi82 (Jan 17, 2014)

freeekbert said:


> Why don't you guys without an AirPlay/DLNA capable receiver just get a simple bluetooth receiver and connect your phone via A2DP with SBC or a similar protocol like aptX (if supported by your phone)? It's wireless as well and free.

Click to collapse



Because many tablets don't support A2DP and the quality is not as good as DLNA (and worse with normal Bluetooth). And you need a receiver for this.


----------



## at_ease (Jan 18, 2014)

*+1!*

this VERY SAME problem is driving me crazy for ages! It's ridiculous we can't properly stream to other devices from our mobiles!


----------



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## Dan_Aykroyd (Jan 20, 2014)

Aghh... so close.... AirStream and AirAudio only streams to Apple AirPlay but no DLNA. Isn't there something that works for DLNA.

Oh and also, you have an Android device, what the heck are you doing with an Apple product? You should toss it out!


----------



## hasenbein1966 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a Raspberry Pi with Shairport installed. AirStream and AirAudio both stream to it without a hitch.


----------



## peterpressure (Jan 27, 2014)

DLNA seems to be working fine for B&O speakers?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5Domv9XYks


----------



## acardos (Jan 29, 2014)

*Soundcloud via DLNA/UPnP*

Hey 

just wanted to inform you that there is an app with whose help you can stream songs from Soundcloud to your dlna/UPnP device.
It's called *SoundCloud dlna/UPnP Stream*. I can't post links, just search for it in PlayStore.


----------



## DannySB1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Can anyone do a quick summary on the best apps for just streaming audio files from your phone to a DLNA / AirPlay receiver.

I have been playing around with an iPhone and AirPlay and it works flawlessly, but so far no Android apps seem to work that well.


----------



## hasenbein1966 (Jan 30, 2014)

What doesn't work well with, for example, AirAudio or AirStream? On my devices they do what they are supposed to do without a hitch.


----------



## DannySB1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have just tried AirAudio which seems to work better, although the UI is very laggy.

AirStream does not seem to work at all. It seems the program is geared more towards streaming audio from your PC to your phone rather than Phone to receiver.

So far it seems the only viable program is AirAudio, which is a shame.


----------



## mikecantreed (Feb 7, 2014)

The latest Bubble UPNP update adds Spotify streaming support with Xposed framework.  Haven't tried it yet though.  Will report back when I do.


----------



## schubi82 (Feb 8, 2014)

I did and its working perfect


----------



## bajungadustin (Feb 8, 2014)

I recently started using BubbleUPnp.

It supports streaming of various things. (Music, Video, Pictures, youtube, dropbox, SkyDrive, google drive, ect.)

my current set up is this...

PC - Music and video library
Tablet- Running Bubbleupnp set as Local Render 2
Note 3- Running Bubbleupnp set as local Render 1
Tv Running as Monitor 3 via HDMI as a dedicated XBMC Host

With this set up i can...

From my PC- Play videos and music on my computer to tablet, phone, or xbmc (tv)

From My Tablet - Play media from my PC to my phone or TV
                          - Play youtube, dropbox, drive media to Phone or TV

From my Note 3 - Play music and videos from my PC to my TV or Tablet (assuming Tablet supports)
                          - Stream Youtube, Dropbox, ect to tablet or TV

What i like best about it is from the app on my phone if i am listening to a playlist through the TV i can Download the entire playlist with the push of a button to my phone so i can take it with me in the car. Dont know if this is the kind of thing you are looking for.. The free verion of the app is nice.. im not sure what limitations it has.. once i started using this app i paid for it immediately


----------



## freeekbert (Feb 9, 2014)

mikecantreed said:


> The latest Bubble UPNP update adds Spotify streaming support with Xposed framework.  Haven't tried it yet though.  Will report back when I do.

Click to collapse



I tried it and it works almost perfectly with my PS3 and Samsung TV (there are only small lags due to a bad Wi-Fi connection in the living room).
It streams either an LPCM stream or a WAV stream depending on what the renderer "prefers". Unfortunately some renderers (Popcorn Hour) only seem to like MP3 streams so these don't work at present.


----------



## paolomatador (Feb 9, 2014)

mikecantreed said:


> The latest Bubble UPNP update adds Spotify streaming support with Xposed framework.  Haven't tried it yet though.  Will report back when I do.

Click to collapse



I'm trying to use it with WinAmp listening to a Shout cast radio but doesn't works. I try to send the output to my TV but no audio comes out.
Where Am I wrong?



Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## schubi82 (Feb 11, 2014)

paolomatador said:


> I'm trying to use it with WinAmp listening to a Shout cast radio but doesn't works. I try to send the output to my TV but no audio comes out.
> Where Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe Winamp is not supported. Try BubbleUPNP for testing.


----------



## charwood23 (Feb 19, 2014)

*So where are we at then?*

So what's the score then? We seem to have gone off track with the original post.

I'm able to link my phone to my dlna TV using the standard settings options on my unrooted  Z1 and no apps. I can access my PC media on my phone and my phone media on my TV.

All I would love to do now stream Deezer from my phone.

Can this be done at all?

With all the other apps mentioned, do they do anything other than the pairing of dlna devices to allow media streaming as that which I am already doing?


----------



## schubi82 (Feb 20, 2014)

charwood23 said:


> So what's the score then? We seem to have gone off track with the original post.
> 
> I'm able to link my phone to my dlna TV using the standard settings options on my unrooted  Z1 and no apps. I can access my PC media on my phone and my phone media on my TV.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without root it is not possible to grab the system sound (or sound of any application as I know) to stream it via DLNA. So with root Bubbleupnp can grab the sound of some applications (like Spotify, maybe Deezer) and makes a DLNA stream of it. This stream can be played by DLNA devices.


----------



## Christoph21x (Mar 2, 2014)

schubi82 said:


> Without root it is not possible to grab the system sound (or sound of any application as I know) to stream it via DLNA. So with root Bubbleupnp can grab the sound of some applications (like Spotify, maybe Deezer) and makes a DLNA stream of it. This stream can be played by DLNA devices.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately not of my favourite player (PowerAmp) - or could somebody make it run?


----------



## schubi82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Christoph21x said:


> Unfortunately not of my favourite player (PowerAmp) - or could somebody make it run?

Click to collapse



On my tablet it's running with Poweramp.


----------



## Christoph21x (Mar 2, 2014)

schubi82 said:


> On my tablet it's running with Poweramp.

Click to collapse



Sorry all for special topic (ot)
Hey Schubbi, how did you get Poweramp to do this? Special setting in there? I assume not.
Selected in BubbleUpnp avr receiver as device (left side), left libraries setting as is (locaL) - then started poweramp and played back - it came locally.


----------



## schubi82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Christoph21x said:


> Sorry all for special topic (ot)
> Hey Schubbi, how did you get Poweramp to do this? Special setting in there? I assume not.
> Selected in BubbleUpnp avr receiver as device (left side), left libraries setting as is (locaL) - then started poweramp and played back - it came locally.

Click to collapse



You've to select Audiocast in the local library and press play on Audiocast in playlist.


----------



## Christoph21x (Mar 2, 2014)

schubi82 said:


> You've to select Audiocast in the local library and press play on Audiocast in playlist.

Click to collapse



YESSS! That did it - thanks a lot, Schubi! soooo goood


----------



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## andTab (Mar 8, 2014)

at_ease said:


> this VERY SAME problem is driving me crazy for ages! It's ridiculous we can't properly stream to other devices from our mobiles!

Click to collapse



Found this thread after looking for a way to stream Youtube audio to my receiver.
It is absolutely pathetic that this is not possible out of the box for DLNA and Airplay.

Might just get rid of my android tablet considering all the crap Google is doing with it.


----------



## schubi82 (Mar 8, 2014)

andTab said:


> Found this thread after looking for a way to stream Youtube audio to my receiver.
> It is absolutely pathetic that this is not possible out of the box for DLNA and Airplay.
> 
> Might just get rid of my android tablet considering all the crap Google is doing with it.

Click to collapse



YouTube audio is also working with audiocast - root aquired.


----------



## joq3 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm about to purchase a LG G2 instead of my iPhone and iPad. I have two Airport Express'es as Airplay receivers.
I use them to listen to Spotify and as external speakers when watching something on my iPad.
Will this be possible with either AirStream or AirAudio? Will I be able to watch a video with the sound on Airplay synced to the video?

Can anyone of you guys post a youtube-video of AirAudio in action, or AirStream?
Would love to see how it works, and if it is as smooth as Airplay on iOS.
Can't find any review of these apps on youtube.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## martintspedersen (Apr 11, 2014)

Xposed framework plus bubble UPnP
Streams your soundcard sound out.
In great quality

I stream spotify in 16 bit  44.1khz tomy pioneer receiver
Itsounds great..
Thats the only way i found so far.

Free version i limited to 20 min stream of audiocast
For all those iphone users ect.
By a Google chromecast
Then you can stream from both android (DLNA)
And iphone's


----------



## rvonder (Apr 12, 2014)

martintspedersen said:


> Xposed framework plus bubble UPnP
> Streams your soundcard sound out.
> In great quality

Click to collapse



Very interesting... Did you install an add-on module for Xposed that enables general streaming from the soundcard?  If so, which one?  I didn't see anything in the module catalog that appeared to do this.  Thanks!


----------



## martintspedersen (Apr 12, 2014)

rvonder said:


> Very interesting... Did you install an add-on module for Xposed that enables general streaming from the soundcard?  If so, which one?  I didn't see anything in the module catalog that appeared to do this.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



The module works only at the moment with bubble 
UPnP
The xposed module is activated in the app itself under 
Audiocast

When you presse the audiocast button in bubble UPnP
Then you can stream third party apps like spotify 
And suchs

Streaming spotify in 16bit 44.1khz
Thats CD quality


----------



## Philadelphia Collins (Apr 15, 2014)

*Galaxy S4 with Apple Tv*

I cannot get my Samsung Galaxy S4 to connect with my Apple TV. I just want to be able to play spotify through the Apple TV, any suggestions?


----------



## schubi82 (Apr 16, 2014)

Philadelphia Collins said:


> I cannot get my Samsung Galaxy S4 to connect with my Apple TV. I just want to be able to play spotify through the Apple TV, any suggestions?

Click to collapse



As I know Apple TV doesn't support DLNA (which Samsung does) and Samsung doesn't support Airplay (which Apple TV does).
You can try the program Airplay for Android, but you have to root your Galaxy.
Secons solution is to buy a DLNA compatible receiver and use the solution with BubbleUpnp and Xposed Framework.
But for this you have to root the Galaxy too!


----------



## bguild (May 19, 2014)

Guys, does AudioCast somehow also use the exposed framework to dual - home the network on Android?

My use case is as follows: an Auris Skye in the car. To use it as a wifi direct, you have to connect to the wifi network integral to the adapter ie "auris-skye-xxxx" but when you connect with wifi, it shuts off mobile data connection on the phone.

Therefore no way to stream audio from Pandora, etc.

This is really problematic as when you are in the car you will most likely not be connected to a wifi unless you are tethering from a built in car wifi or similar. 

This all started with me trying to get near lossless quality streaming music in my car ala Apple Airplay but on android.

Any thoughts on how to go about this? Maybe dual homing the networks on Android is an option but that just seems like a ridiculous pain in the ass to have to execute scripts each time to set and unset the networks and routes.

Thanks all.


----------



## BaronInkjet (May 20, 2014)

Philadelphia Collins said:


> I cannot get my Samsung Galaxy S4 to connect with my Apple TV. I just want to be able to play spotify through the Apple TV, any suggestions?

Click to collapse




I am trying to figure this thing out too. I have a Yamaha receiver with Airplay, but it is not one of the ones for which they upgraded the firmware to support Spotify Connect. My computer Spotify app sees my phone, but not the Airplay on the receiver. Not a fan of Yamaha right now.  So the first thing to check is whether your TV is on the list:

https://support.spotify.com/us/problems/#!/article/Spotify-Connect-Partner-Devices

I found AirAudio, and it seems to work, though I have not purchased it yet (and it starts beeping horrible after 5 min) and can't say anything as to consistency.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.airaudio

It costs $6 approx.

p.s. Worked for a while, but now it stopped. Not sure why.


----------



## BaronInkjet (May 20, 2014)

Update:  I bought Allstream Airplay. My I9300 (4.2.2) volume control works -- closed the deal. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kineticgamestudios.airtunes.android


----------



## CFX2011 (Jan 16, 2015)

What about streaming in car to an airplay or upnp receiver and mantaining 3g connectivity for spotify and others?
Is this posible to be connected on wireless lan and still have internet on your phone?
On the iphone is so easy to do this but one my android i cant figure it out!!!
On the iphone we just need to have manual ip with no gateway and dns. And thats it, the iphone will route the internet traffic throught 3g maintaining wifi connection to my little airplay receiver on my car.
Anyone have made this on Android?

Thanks


----------



## heynando (Apr 2, 2015)

Dan_Aykroyd said:


> Aghh... so close.... AirStream and AirAudio only streams to Apple AirPlay *but no DLNA. Isn't there something that works for DLNA.*

Click to collapse





Christoph21x said:


> Unfortunately not of my favourite player (PowerAmp) - or could somebody make it run?

Click to collapse



So I just want to report that, like everyone else that uses DLNA instead of Airplay, I've been using the AudioCast feature from BubbleUPNP, it ROCKS, it's the best, finally an app that can stream audio to DLNA, I've searched for one for more than years, plural!, not only that but it also does 300 more things. Happy at last. Btw, on Windows I'm using foobar2000 with DLNA plugin to receive the audio..

I only wish there was an option to simultaneously play the audios on the device and also stream via DLNA, but it seems that BubbleUPNP can only do one thing at a time, or you play it locally or you stream to whatever. Still is better than nothing and satisfies 90% of my needs.


----------



## helxdadevelopers (Apr 10, 2015)

hello,

I've Bought recently an Wi-Fi streamer called SoundMate WM 201.
I though that will works as the Bluetooth dongle, that I've already!
My bad!!! It works completely different!!!! (DLNA in stead of A2DP)

I've tested already about 100 android app's, but none is working as I would like.
I've already an Mp3 folder structure/organization on my phone.
So I would like to use an app with DLNA that runs on Folders with in stead of Artist, Album, playlist, songs, etc

My intend is to send music from my HTC Phone to the SoundMate that is connected with optical cable to my Pioneer Receiver.

I've read all the post on this topic, but immediately switch to Airplay from apple, but I don't have apple's.

Can anyone inform if exists any app that send all the output audio trough Wi-Fi, in stead of jack 3.5 or loudspeaker?

thanks

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




xcaninox said:


> So I just want to report that, like everyone else that uses DLNA instead of Airplay, I've been using the AudioCast feature from BubbleUPNP, it ROCKS, it's the best, finally an app that can stream audio to DLNA, I've searched for one for more than years, plural!, not only that but it also does 300 more things. Happy at last. Btw, on Windows I'm using foobar2000 with DLNA plugin to receive the audio..
> 
> I only wish there was an option to simultaneously play the audios on the device and also stream via DLNA, but it seems that BubbleUPNP can only do one thing at a time, or you play it locally or you stream to whatever. Still is better than nothing and satisfies 90% of my needs.

Click to collapse



Hi xcaninox,

I can't find that App "Audio Cast", but nevertheless, are you able to stream direct from your local Mp3  from the Phone to whenever?
Winch player it uses?


----------



## CFX2011 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just use Toaster Cast. It streams to a dlna device really well. This app is also integrated on N7 music player. It's really good...  No lag.


----------



## delstam (Apr 10, 2015)

I also haven't had luck with finding an app with that functionality. Hopefully it surfaces.


----------



## helxdadevelopers (Apr 10, 2015)

delstam said:


> I also haven't had luck with finding an app with that functionality. Hopefully it surfaces.

Click to collapse



To be honest It was a sad surprise for myself. 
I really can't understand why anyone that develops software didn't do already?!
Years ago I've eared that in Android nothing is impossible!
It seems that it is!!!

Why so interesting feature for android still doesn't exist???
I'm seeing an huge challenge for developers  
I pay 5$ or 10$ for that app  

Who wants to get rich?!


----------



## CFX2011 (Apr 14, 2015)

delstam said:


> I also haven't had luck with finding an app with that functionality. Hopefully it surfaces.

Click to collapse



If you want to play music from a streaming app to an airplay/dlna device you have to use Airmusic or Allstream app.  Root is required for this. If you just want to play local files to an Airplay/Dlna device there are tons of app that can do this really well. Try Toaster Cast or BubbleUPNP. No root required for this.

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

What about streaming in car to an airplay or upnp receiver and mantaining 3g connectivity for spotify and others? Have anyone figure this out? I personally think this is a kitkat limitation and Android can't be connected to a wireless network for airplay/dlna and connected at the same time to a 3G/4G connection to maintain Internet connectivity.  Maybe on Lollipop this has been fixed. Anyone can try this on Lollipop to see if it works? 
Thanks.


----------



## muruga2710 (Apr 14, 2015)

xcaninox said:


> So I just want to report that, like everyone else that uses DLNA instead of Airplay, I've been using the AudioCast feature from BubbleUPNP, it ROCKS, it's the best, finally an app that can stream audio to DLNA, I've searched for one for more than years, plural!, not only that but it also does 300 more things. Happy at last. Btw, on Windows I'm using foobar2000 with DLNA plugin to receive the audio..
> 
> I only wish there was an option to simultaneously play the audios on the device and also stream via DLNA, but it seems that BubbleUPNP can only do one thing at a time, or you play it locally or you stream to whatever. Still is better than nothing and satisfies 90% of my needs.

Click to collapse



any media streaming app is there?......for FLAC


----------



## heynando (Apr 24, 2015)

helxdadevelopers said:


> Hi xcaninox,
> 
> I can't find that App "Audio Cast", but nevertheless, are you able to stream direct from your local Mp3  from the Phone to whenever?
> Winch player it uses?

Click to collapse



The name of the app is BubbleUPNP. The AudioCast thing is a feature that you activate from within the app, and yes you can cast it to any DLNA device.



muruga2710 said:


> any media streaming app is there?......for FLAC

Click to collapse



 No idea mate


----------



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## funtax (May 4, 2015)

For everyone searching for a way to stream ALL audio from ANY app via/to AirPlay, DLNA, Chromecast, Sonos or Roku:

Have a look at "AirAudio": https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.airaudio

This app gives you the power to stream everything to everywhere :highfive:


----------



## heynando (Jun 10, 2015)

AllStream is also very good.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kineticgamestudios.airtunes.android


----------



## e.kayzerov (Jun 21, 2015)

CFX2011 said:


> What about streaming in car to an airplay or upnp receiver and mantaining 3g connectivity for spotify and others

Click to collapse



the same problem, is any suggestions? mobile data could not works while audio streams via wi-fi !


----------



## funtax (Jun 21, 2015)

e.kayzerov said:


> the same problem, is any suggestions? mobile data could not works while audio streams via wi-fi !

Click to collapse



This will work with AirAudio's next version 5.3.1 - there you could use your Android as a hotspot and let your receiver connect as a client.
AirAudio 5.3.1 will detect them and you can connect to them.. and then use your 3G-connection.


----------



## ScrapMaker (Jul 15, 2015)

I was on Sonos' forum yesterday, on a long thread about Spotify integration, and I just simply mentioned AirAudio as a viable alternative. The moderators removed my comment! Geez.


----------



## funtax (Jul 15, 2015)

ScrapMaker said:


> I was on Sonos' forum yesterday, on a long thread about Spotify integration, and I just simply mentioned AirAudio as a viable alternative. The moderators removed my comment! Geez.

Click to collapse



Seems they don't like the advertisement of other apps except their limited Controller-app.. too bad.
Thanks for reporting


----------



## ScrapMaker (Jul 15, 2015)

funtax said:


> Seems they don't like the advertisement of other apps except their limited Controller-app.. too bad.
> Thanks for reporting

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can't stand their Spotify integration. I was even on their latest beta which lets you do MOST of what you can from the standard app... thing is, Spotify Connect blows it out of the water. You'd be much better off just building your own S/C box than buying a Sonos speaker at this point.


----------



## fluent2332 (Oct 20, 2015)

Can someone explain to me how I would stream audio from a game I'm playing on my Android device to my PC to be captured with OBS (Open Broadcast Software)? I'd really like to stream the audio from my Android to PC. I already can stream the screen itself with Screen Stream Mirroring app but I need to stream the audio too. Any expert advice on how I can achieve this? Thanks!


----------



## ScrapMaker (Oct 20, 2015)

fluent2332 said:


> Can someone explain to me how I would stream audio from a game I'm playing on my Android device to my PC to be captured with OBS (Open Broadcast Software)? I'd really like to stream the audio from my Android to PC. I already can stream the screen itself with Screen Stream Mirroring app but I need to stream the audio too. Any expert advice on how I can achieve this? Thanks!

Click to collapse



You're likely going to have an issue with A/V sync... if you're not streaming live, you might just want to record with a 3.5mm cable. There are many ways to skin this cat, depending on your needs and your current setup.

If you were rooted, you could use AirAudio to stream to a DLNA target on the PC, and use record from there. Though at some point it's basically the same as recording over the analog port. I don't know how you'd capture the DLNA stream with any sort of lossless method.


----------



## fluent2332 (Oct 20, 2015)

ScrapMaker said:


> You're likely going to have an issue with A/V sync... if you're not streaming live, you might just want to record with a 3.5mm cable. There are many ways to skin this cat, depending on your needs and your current setup.
> 
> If you were rooted, you could use AirAudio to stream to a DLNA target on the PC, and use record from there. Though at some point it's basically the same as recording over the analog port. I don't know how you'd capture the DLNA stream with any sort of lossless method.

Click to collapse



Can you please explain to me how to stream to a DLNA on the PC? I would really appreciate it, thanks.

Sent from my SHIELD using Tapatalk


----------



## ScrapMaker (Oct 20, 2015)

fluent2332 said:


> Can you please explain to me how to stream to a DLNA on the PC? I would really appreciate it, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sure there are many other ways, but AirAudio on the rooted Android device would handle your source.

Software like Plex, or many others can perform the duty of DLNA receiver.


----------



## fluent2332 (Oct 20, 2015)

ScrapMaker said:


> I'm sure there are many other ways, but AirAudio on the rooted Android device would handle your source.
> 
> Software like Plex, or many others can perform the duty of DLNA receiver.

Click to collapse



But can you be more specific? I am completely new to this and clueless as to how to create servers and this and that. Getting this done for dummies would be great for me.


----------



## ScrapMaker (Oct 22, 2015)

fluent2332 said:


> But can you be more specific? I am completely new to this and clueless as to how to create servers and this and that. Getting this done for dummies would be great for me.

Click to collapse



Is your device already rooted? If not, that's a bare-minimum requirement.


----------



## wvalentino (Dec 31, 2015)

*Skifta*

I was reading this interesting thread and i was surprise to see that nobody spoke about the best Dlna app :Skifta.With this app is possible to do all the thing i have read in this thread and you dont'need to root the phone or new a model.I use it since many years and last year i rooted my Htc Desire Hd and installed CM 11.To have the best perfomance,i decide to not install any Google apps neither Play Services.So no Maps,no Hangouts,no Play store and so on and without all of those,my old phone is very fast.Using Skifta i can cast all multimedia files i have in my phone to my pc with Win7 ,to other phone or tablet with Skifta,to dlna home theatre  and to my tv through EzCast dongle. Just because i don't have Play Services,i can't use Chromecast dongle (and i don't miss it) but i decide to not use any Google apps and my phone is very fast,also casting all multimedia files


----------



## ScrapMaker (Jan 1, 2016)

wvalentino said:


> I was reading this interesting thread and i was surprise to see that nobody spoke about the best Dlna app :Skifta.With this app is possible to do all the thing i have read in this thread and you dont'need to root the phone or new a model.I use it since many years and last year i rooted my Htc Desire Hd and installed CM 11.To have the best perfomance,i decide to not install any Google apps neither Play Services.So no Maps,no Hangouts,no Play store and so on and without all of those,my old phone is very fast.Using Skifta i can cast all multimedia files i have in my phone to my pc with Win7 ,to other phone or tablet with Skifta,to dlna home theatre  and to my tv through EzCast dongle. Just because i don't have Play Services,i can't use Chromecast dongle (and i don't miss it) but i decide to not use any Google apps and my phone is very fast,also casting all multimedia files

Click to collapse



Yeah but this doesn't let you just stream raw audio like AirAudio, right? It has to play files?


----------



## hasenbein1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

You always have these dudes who don't understand what a topic is about...


----------



## Mindw0rk23 (Mar 13, 2016)

Try bubble upnp app. Setting - audio cast...
This help me stream line audio to dnla receiver, like headset


----------



## kulpik (Jul 7, 2016)

I would suggest you to try MyAudioStream. Streaming app for audio files on DLNA/UPnP devices. There is a lite version, try it to see if it what you need.


----------



## DerpyNerd (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, soon with Bluetooth 5.0 you could buy a a few Bluetooth receivers with 3.5mm jack ports and stream to all the receivers at once. At least that's what I'm planning


----------



## rxlinux (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi all I did not read all the thread replys but quite understand the question of the beginning : android 4.x (at least and some beyond) has some problem of sharing the sound in between the sound apps (or layers ?) . I want to use my android phones/pads as dlna controllers (screen as graphical interface) to init some dlna webradio streams (then power off the phone) on some soundmate (headless airplay+dlna controller) providing streaming webradio . in ios there is no problem doing that but the same app (most dlna android apps fail totally : never manage to init webradio ) on a rooted 4.x android sometimes work but also often locks mentioning (unavailable resource) so as if the app is lost and struggles to send a webradio stream link to a linux renderer headless device. do some understand what is the problem in android ? is it repaired/fixed in newer android versions (I mean a revised less bug-prone audio core for dlna apps) ? I would like to avoid putting money in a too expensive apple iphone only for that particular use (dlna controller as "remote" to init a webradio stream link in a linux headless webradio renderer) and I am more used to handling android but fear the problem will remain in latests android ?  thanks in advance


----------



## cdvddt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have got several android devices (HTC Legend; Asus Transformer) and also a media player box (Freebox) that supports both AirPlay and Upnp.
I am very disappointed to see that Android (out of the box, or any app) does not support streaming the raw audio output from this devices to the air (Wifi).

I mean, there are (billions) of apps out there that pretend to be able to share your media with DLNA.
They work more or less.
But it seems not possible to send the very output of the sound card other the Air.

Hence, it is not possible to stream Spotify,Grooveshark,SoundCloud,Youtube .. music to my nice Wifi devices.

iPhone/Pad users are able to send their audio through the Air, since AirPlay is built-in iOS.
Why couldn't I ?

After some research, I found why there is no such app on Android market :
It seems that the Android API purposely prevent from recording / accessing the low level audio output.
It might be to prevent people from ripping / downloading music that is only streamed to them.

So my question is :
Is there some work done to enable output audio capture / streaming for rooted devices ?
Either with an App or in alternative mod (Cyanogen ?)

Please point me to some resource, or advice me where I could post 
a feature request for Cyanogen.

Thanks in advance,
Raphael


----------



## funtax (Jun 26, 2018)

You can use the Android-app "HiFy" now to listen to Spotify on your AirPlay- or DLNA-enabled receiver. HiFy makes all AirPlay- or DLNA-enabled receivers compatible with Spotify Premium, without root.


----------



## LeBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

I just read this entire thread and here is a short update based on the original post from 2013.

For those looking for a way to stream the complete audio output of your Android device to WiFi renderers (UPnp/Airplay/DLNA/..) the only available solution is still "AirAudio." It requires root and in my setup it has an audio delay of 2 seconds.

Seven years later there's still no solution for non-rooted devices that would works as seamlessly as AirPlay for the Apple ecosystem.


----------



## slimtom (Mar 30, 2020)

BubbleUpnp does exactly that. Working great. Also can access your library over internet... acces Tidal, etc...


----------



## Naxil (Mar 30, 2020)

Idk if can help u but I use Bubbleupnp for share video on my device to ps4.


----------



## alfaputra (Dec 25, 2022)

Hello, thank you so much for your development work


----------



## hagekic548 (Jan 2, 2023)

BubbleUPNP is great, but it can't help you if you want sound output of any app played through an DLNA-Renderer like a HiFi system instead of on your local phone.

For that the only solution I found so far is AirMusic (was called AirAudio a few years ago). Sadly the trial version will introduce annoying beeps into the sound output, and I'm firm on my decision to never ever giving Google with their crappy in-app-buy-system my credit card info.


----------

